# Coming Apart At The Edges



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Is anyone else's TB coming apart at the edges. I can slip my fingernail in between the grey casing and the screen. I went to VZW store, and they ok'd to have me sent a replacement. Received the replacement today and the same thing happens. I called, they are sending me out a new replacement. And if it happens with this one, they will talk to me about getting a replacement 4G phone. I didn't know if anyone else has noticed this or not...this will be my 5h TB since launch day!


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Well I can too but you can't see it, and you have to actually apply a decent amount of force to get a nail in there. 
I'm fine with it, had mine for awhile and it isn't getting worse its just always been that way but idc because I don't ever notice or see it.


----------



## dillanshives (Nov 23, 2011)

Mine is doing the same thing. Not as bad as yours though. I may take mine in and see if I can get the bionic, rezound, or razr if I throw in some more cash.. Dual Core?? Me Gusta.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

TiffG said:


> Is anyone else's TB coming apart at the edges. I can slip my fingernail in between the grey casing and the screen. I went to VZW store, and they ok'd to have me sent a replacement. Received the replacement today and the same thing happens. I called, they are sending me out a new replacement. And if it happens with this one, they will talk to me about getting a replacement 4G phone. I didn't know if anyone else has noticed this or not...this will be my 5h TB since launch day!


I had one do that. Literally half the screen (right half) could be lifted out. They sent me another without too much trouble. Well, no one really wanted to help me because I wasn't buying a new phone, but i got one eventually.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I've not had these issue. Still on my original tbolt.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I've not had these issue. Still on my original tbolt.


Lucky you. I'm on my 5th I believe and I'm very careful with my things.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

So, to update...I have now received 2 replacements, and they both do it. The tech I spoke with on tuesday said that if the same thing happened I should call back and they would get me into a different phone. I didn't ask at the time what my choices would be, but I received the second replacement and the same thing happens. So, I think I will give them a call tomorrow to see what they offer me...I will let you all know...


----------



## Mattes (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure this out Ive had 4 tbs 2 were pre owned and never noticed it even on this one I tried and I can't , i mean it wobbles open a little if apply more force, but to fit my nail in there I'd have to try really hard :/


----------



## drozek (Jul 22, 2011)

You have one year warranty send it in


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Vulpe said:


> I'm still trying to figure this out Ive had 4 tbs 2 were pre owned and never noticed it even on this one I tried and I can't , i mean it wobbles open a little if apply more force, but to fit my nail in there I'd have to try really hard :/


The one that I had that did this was obvious. After using the screen a bit, like a text, the right side would be sticking out above the plastic. You could see behind the screen. You could then put your fingernail under the screen and lift up a bit and it was almost like it was hinged the left edge stayed down but you could start to 'open' the phone from the right.


----------



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I've not had these issue. Still on my original tbolt.


Same here


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Well, I just got off the phone with them and they are sending me a Droid charge....kinda sad as I love this phone...tried to get an early upgrade but I couldn't get the bionic, razr, or I*crap...so, I'm going with refurb charge. So, wish me luck!! (Come on December 8th!!!!!)


----------



## trapperjohn (Jul 30, 2011)

TiffG said:


> Well, I just got off the phone with them and they are sending me a Droid charge....kinda sad as I love this phone...tried to get an early upgrade but I couldn't get the bionic, razr, or I*crap...so, I'm going with refurb charge. So, wish me luck!! (Come on December 8th!!!!!)


Wow that seems long. 
Usually get replacements in 2 days. 
Did they say it was in stock?

Thanks, 
Bryan


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

wow... the only issue I have had with the TBolt physically is the coating on the kickstand peeling off... everything else has been perfect


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

trapperjohn said:


> Wow that seems long.
> Usually get replacements in 2 days.
> Did they say it was in stock?
> 
> ...


I think the Dec 8 reference was about the GNex.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think the Dec 8 reference was about the GNex.


Yep GNex!! I should have the charge tomorrow. The only thing that sucks the big one is now I have 6 TPU cases (I like choices), a car dock, and seidio desk dock for my TBolt that I won't be able to use anymore!


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

TiffG said:


> Yep GNex!! I should have the charge tomorrow. The only thing that sucks the big one is now I have 6 TPU cases (I like choices), a car dock, and seidio desk dock for my TBolt that I won't be able to use anymore!


I will take the car dock off your hands if the price is right? Is it OEM or after market?


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

(begin rant)

I think all you guys that have gone through several tbolts are simply looking for things to justify a replacement or seriously treat your phones like shyt. I am on my original bolt. And sure, I could find things to complain about but honestly nothing is outside of normal wear and tear. Same story with my d1. So many people claimed to have gone thru several "defective" ones before getting one they were happy with. For example, I have a close friend who went thru 5 d1s and is now on his 4th bolt and every single time it's because of something stupid that does not effect everyday use (mushy vol rockers/power buttons that still work, light leaking from the bottom of the screen, etc). I have never used a case or screen protector, and yes, there is some wear and tear, but in my opinion, it's nothing that justifies a replacement. As much as we all use our phones, they're bound to get a little beat up. Replacement phones should be reserved for those with actual problems that make the phone unusable, not for kids (I'm sorry but it seems most ppl that go through many replacements are kids) who just want a new phone and will try their damndest to convince a rep that they deserve one. And we wonder why phone prices and the insurance deductible keep going up...just deal with it guys, if your phone still works then it still works, period. Many of our phones are now 9 months old, with as much as we all use them they should have a few battle scars...that's normal...

(end rant)


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> (begin rant)
> 
> I think all you guys that have gone through several tbolts are simply looking for things to justify a replacement or seriously treat your phones like shyt. I am on my original bolt. And sure, I could find things to complain about but honestly nothing is outside of normal wear and tear. Same story with my d1. So many people claimed to have gone thru several "defective" ones before getting one they were happy with. For example, I have a close friend who went thru 5 d1s and is now on his 4th bolt and every single time it's because of something stupid that does not effect everyday use (mushy vol rockers/power buttons that still work, light leaking from the bottom of the screen, etc). I have never used a case or screen protector, and yes, there is some wear and tear, but in my opinion, it's nothing that justifies a replacement. As much as we all use our phones, they're bound to get a little beat up. Replacement phones should be reserved for those with actual problems that make the phone unusable, not for kids (I'm sorry but it seems most ppl that go through many replacements are kids) who just want a new phone and will try their damndest to convince a rep that they deserve one. And we wonder why phone prices and the insurance deductible keep going up...just deal with it guys, if your phone still works then it still works, period. Many of our phones are now 9 months old, with as much as we all use them they should have a few battle scars...that's normal...
> 
> (end rant)


 (Start of my rant back to you)

I'll admit the light leak at the bottom of the screen on my very first tbolt probably wasn't worth going back to the store for another one. But the power button not working properly to wake the phone unless you pushed it just right is a problem! And the fact that the outer casing is pulling away from the screen, thus allowing access to the underside of the screen for dust and what-not isn't good!! I still have my original droid 1, never once had any problems with it. I'm not one to complain about anything, but if I'm paying "top dollar" for a device, it shouldn't be falling apart after 9 months of use. It's not normal wear and tear that caused this!! AND, I am NOT a kid...I am 35 years old and know the value of a dollar!! I am not claiming anything on insurance, it's a warrenty issue with the phone. I even took it into the store for them to look at, and they said they didn't understand, and could tell that it wasn't caused from me dropping it! As I stated above, I love my thunderbolt and hate that now I have been forced to pick a new phone! I hate setting up a phone all over again (flashing ROM's is one thing). But anyway, think what you will...but if it's a workmanship problem, then the company should be made aware!

(end of my rant back to you)


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

^^^ I understand where you're coming from, it's just that there are so many instances of folks literally LOOKING for things to complain about. Sorry if it seemed like I was singling you out. One big thing you have to remember though is that many times replacement phones are refurbs which have definitely been taken apart and put back together and may even be pieced together from several broken phones. Quality control of returbs can often be quite suspect...


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> (begin rant)
> 
> I think all you guys that have gone through several tbolts are simply looking for things to justify a replacement or seriously treat your phones like shyt. I am on my original bolt. And sure, I could find things to complain about but honestly nothing is outside of normal wear and tear. Same story with my d1. So many people claimed to have gone thru several "defective" ones before getting one they were happy with. For example, I have a close friend who went thru 5 d1s and is now on his 4th bolt and every single time it's because of something stupid that does not effect everyday use (mushy vol rockers/power buttons that still work, light leaking from the bottom of the screen, etc). I have never used a case or screen protector, and yes, there is some wear and tear, but in my opinion, it's nothing that justifies a replacement. As much as we all use our phones, they're bound to get a little beat up. Replacement phones should be reserved for those with actual problems that make the phone unusable, not for kids (I'm sorry but it seems most ppl that go through many replacements are kids) who just want a new phone and will try their damndest to convince a rep that they deserve one. And we wonder why phone prices and the insurance deductible keep going up...just deal with it guys, if your phone still works then it still works, period. Many of our phones are now 9 months old, with as much as we all use them they should have a few battle scars...that's normal...
> 
> (end rant)


Maybe before lumping everyone in to one group you get the whole story. You heard the old saying opinions are like ..... well you get the point. You are entitled to your opinion but it dont mean you are right. Thats the funny thing about rants. No one ever thinks things through before they post one and almost always wind up with egg on their faces. I am on my third bolt and I will tell you why. My first one some reason when the phone would go to 4g the whole phone would lock up every single time and had to pull the battery. They sent me another phone. The second phone worked flawlessly. Then when I was switching batteries as soon as I took the battery out my sd card flew out. It wouldnt lock in and could only stay in by installing the battery. So I got my second replacement battery. The phones never been dropped and even the verizon rep that helped me said the phone looks brand new and was over 7 months old. So I resent you placing me in a group.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> ^^^ I understand where you're coming from, it's just that there are so many instances of folks literally LOOKING for things to complain about. Sorry if it seemed like I was singling you out. One big thing you have to remember though is that many times replacement phones are refurbs which have definitely been taken apart and put back together and may even be pieced together from several broken phones. Quality control of returbs can often be quite suspect...


No real offense taken...but not everyone is out to take "advantage" of the system and drive prices/deductables up for everyone else...


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

TiffG said:


> No real offense taken...but not everyone is out to take "advantage" of the system and drive prices/deductables up for everyone else...


I get that. And again, sorry if in offended you or anyone else it's just that there are so many posts on various android forums (luckily not as many on rootzwiki) from people claiming "I just noticed such and such...you think they'll give me a new phone?!?!?" I hear it in real life too...

one more time, sorry if I ruffled anyones feathers. These types of threads just come up fairly regularly and more often than not, someone is trying to get something for free. Sorry if i jumped to conclusions. I definitely could have come up with a better way to say what I said that was less insulting. My apologies.


----------



## wctaylor79 (Jun 10, 2011)

I had the same issue that OP had with screen coming off. I am on 5th TB, but not all my fault. First had a power button that stuck and would not work. 2nd was system issue that would not allow phone to operate and boot correctly.(stock system not rooted). 3rd was screen peeling off. 4th was delivered with a crack under the screen. Glass was fine, but when turned on it showed a crack across the screen under the glass. 5th working great and besides the kickstand loosing the finish everything doing fine..


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Don't even start down that road. I take EXCELLENT care of my stuff. There is no way I caused my screen to halfway come out or my power button to sink in so much that it didn't work or my 3g to completely stop working while everyone around me was fine or the axle on the vibrator motor to bend and cause the weight to hit the case. These were manufacturing faults and I was just unlucky enough to get multiple phones with different problems.

And yeah, I did get a phone where the exposed vibrator thing (why did they do that?) Was bent to where it would rub the case (not the back cover but the plastic that surrounds it) every time it went off. Made it very loud and very annoying. It was awhile before I got a VZW employee to acknowledge that problem...


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Don't even start down that road. I take EXCELLENT care of my stuff. There is no way I caused my screen to halfway come out or my power button to sink in so much that it didn't work or my 3g to completely stop working while everyone around me was fine or the axle on the vibrator motor to bend and cause the weight to hit the case.


Somebody needs a tampon...


----------

